# Rifles in the Closet



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so here's a weird question. I live at home with my folks and can't get a safe into my room or anywhere else in the house, especially upstairs (where my room is) since the floor won't hold it. So until I get my own place I have to stash my two long guns outside of a safe. Right now I have my Swiss K31 in the closet, and my Benelli Super Nova will eventually be in there. Well, the hot and humid weather is quickly approaching and the closet doesn't have any climate control. The rest of the house gets very humid regardless. What can I do to keep them safe? I was considering getting a dehumidifier for the closet. It's a very small, cramped walk in closet. Not really a walk in, but sort of. I removed some important pieces of the guns, like the bolt on the rifle and I will probably remove the barrel from the shotgun. Storing them elsewhere so if they get stolen hopefully they will be useless to a criminal. How do I keep those things safe, too? 

Right now the rifle is in a treated gun sock and I am getting one for the shotgun, too. Is that enough, or should I get a dehumidifier for the closet, and if so is one of the strips for a safe good enough? Something else? Thanks!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

How about a lighter locking cabinet/locker? If you are permitted to mount it, it would be secure.

The treated sock should be enough. Don't forget to keep the K31 and Benelli well oiled.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The treated gun sock will do just fine. 

If you're really concerned, screw a large eye bolt into a stud in the closet wall. Run a cable through the gun receivers and the eye bolt and secure everything with a sturdy lock. It's not the best protection, but anything that slows a thief down is a plus.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think you need to get a place of your own so you can have the gun safe. Give me a call. :mrgreen:

I agree with the others that the treated sock should be OK if the guns are kept well oiled.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll probably keep bringing them out and cleaning them down. I plan to be shooting and cleaning the Benelli regularly, but the rifle... ammo has gotten real short around here, there was none at the last gun show. 

And Todd, I'd love to get my own place, but with what I make for a living about all I could afford is a cardboard box in a bad neighborhood. 

As for the cabinet... well, I don't trust them a whole lot. And either way, I have no place at all to mount it even if I was allowed to. But someone else had suggested some time ago what rfawcs did and I may consider that route.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> And Todd, I'd love to get my own place, but with what I make for a living about all I could afford is a cardboard box in a bad neighborhood.


I bet we could find you a nice box in a decent neighborhood. Except in Cary; I'm sure they have some sort of box ordinance in place with fines higher than their sign violation fees.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

In addition to the sock I would put a dessicant can in the closet just to be sure

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20799&hasJS=true


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> I bet we could find you a nice box in a decent neighborhood. Except in Cary; I'm sure they have some sort of box ordinance in place with fines higher than their sign violation fees.


Yeah, I'd rather chop off a foot than live in Cary anyway. LOL!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Magicmanmb said:


> In addition to the sock I would put a dessicant can in the closet just to be sure
> 
> http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20799&hasJS=true


We have these nice ones from Remington at work. When they fill up you just plug them in to dry it out. I was considering one of those.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah, I'd rather chop off a foot than live in Cary anyway. LOL!


That's a bold statement. Considering you're right on the fringes of the empire, and the way they like to annex things, you may be sharpening up your axe! :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> That's a bold statement. Considering you're right on the fringes of the empire, and the way they like to annex things, you may be sharpening up your axe! :mrgreen:


We already are. I've started getting the word out that we're next on Cary's must-annex list, they just haven't announced it yet. I've got friends in high places who don't think before they speak. And I'd like to get my name on the next ballot, too. Haven't decided what for yet, but something. LOL!


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

oil your guns ...stick then between the mattresses i did that for many years here in south Louisiana and never had any rust


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I stuck them in Sack Ups socks and purchased a small safe dehumidfier made by Remington. They're coming out in a few days to get soaked in Barricade (I don't want to oil them too much because I want to shoot them through the season... gun show in May, I might actually find ammo for my rifle!). So hopefully this little setup will work.


----------

